# Culling Hogs



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Since the DR is still cold and murky and the boats still at the shop, I went and video taped a few friends shooting hogs. The 2 city boys made good shots. Here comes the sausage, loins and ribs!


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Now that is perfect example of the hogs that the ranches have... in that clip you see a "russian" type hog go by, and the hog that was shot wasn't more than just a little russian if any.... and to the right stands a Jacob 4 horn ram which is a domestic sheep...LOL... game ranches are a joke...

Clyde


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

And a Duroc goes down!:tdo12:

Griff


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Funny how the sheep just stand the i have shot a hog at a game ranch but they were european boars and there were sheep like that but u actually had to hunt them they didnt just stand there after you shot a animal right by them:lol:


----------

